# 32 cc Craftsman Weedwhacker Fuel Lines



## roger49 (Aug 5, 2007)

I have a 358.798490 Weedwhacker and all of the fuel lines shrunk, cracked and broke. I purchased fuel line and fuel filer kits but have been unable to determine where the lines run and connect. Walbro w219b carb, external primer bulb with two connections. If anyone can help, please assume I know nothing and describe how the lines route from the fuel tank.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The fuel hose that comes from your fuel tank (smaller diameter line) and has the fuel pickup filter attached to it hooks directly to the carburetor inlet. That is the one on the same side as the fuel pump diaphragm the side with only one screw. The line coming out of the carburetor located on the side with the adjustment screws is connected to the primer assy. the short fatter nipple and finally the long thinner nipple has the line that returns to the fuel tank connected to it.

When the primer is operated fuel is sucked by the primer bulb through the carburetor and returned to the fuel tank. You should be able to see the fuel flowing through the fuel hoses if the clear type are installed on your unit.

Good Luck...


----------



## jessev_45 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Craftsman Weedwhacker 32cc 358.795580*

Where would be a good site to find a diagram for fuel lines install or routing diagram?


----------

